

The not-so-sorry state of SSL in Python - ctoth
https://developer.rackspace.com/blog/the-not-so-sorry-state-of-ssl-in-python/

======
lmm
Gah. Just let python2 die already. It's achingly close - more and more
linucies are shipping with python3 as default. Efforts like this take more
energy than fixing the last few problems with python3 would.

